# Hello



## Sorka (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,
my name is Žaneta (Jeanette) and i am from Czech republic. I breeded mice long time ago, but i waiting for mice again. I am registered on http://czmc.cz/ - Czech mice club and name my page is http://lovelymouse.eu

One time i searched photos and more infos about genetics and found this forum  My english isnt good, but i hope that you understand me xD

btw. I will be very happy, if there will be some1, who help me with photos what missing me on my page or share their photos. I prefer photos where i know, who is owner ;/


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome. Your english is just fine. I understood you clearly.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sure you'll like it here!


----------

